# Pois



## blacky_frei

Olá a tudos. Eu quería conhecer o significado de pois em espanhol. Não o literal (pois = pues). Falando com portuguesses usam muito essa palavra quando estás a falar com eles.
A minha pregunta é se alguém sabería dizer-me uma expressão parecida em espanhol.

Obgd,
blacky


----------



## Mangato

Además de pués, puedes utilizar: *porque, puesto que, ya que*

Ahora bien,* pois não,* no se puede traducir literalmente, porque (pues)
tendría un sentido de negación que no corresponde a la idea original.

Lo podemos traducir por *Como no*

*Saludos*


----------



## Outsider

blacky_frei said:


> Olá a todos. Eu queria conhecer o significado de pois em espanhol. Não o literal (pois = pues). Falando com portuguesses usam muito essa palavra quando estás a falar com eles.
> A minha pregunta é se alguém sabería dizer-me uma expressão parecida em espanhol.


Em Portugal, usa-se muito "pois" com o sentido de "sim", "de facto", "é verdade".


----------



## blacky_frei

Obrigada pela pronta resposta!!!

Cumps,
blacky


----------



## Tomby

Olá, Blacky_frei! Bem-vinda ao fórum. 
Só um esclarecimento à resposta do Mangato que acho importante. 
Podemos traduzir "pois não!" como "_¡Cómo no!_" ou "_¡Faltaría más!_" e muitas expressões que exprimem uma ideia afirmativa em resposta a uma petição. 
Exemplo: 
- "Poderia me trazer um copo de água?" 
- "Pois não!" 
Contrariamente "pois é" exprime uma ideia de incerteza. Em espanhol, se não estou errado, significa "_es posible_", "_probablemente_", "_creo que sí_", etc. 
Espero outras propostas! 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Contrariamente "pois é" exprime uma ideia de incerteza. Em espanhol, se não estou errado, significa "_es posible_", "_probablemente_", "_creo que sí_", etc.


Não, Tombatossals, "pois é" significa simplesmente "de acuerdo", "coincido contigo", "tienes razón", etc.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider, agradeço a correcção. Eu pensava (e sigo pensando) que se trata de uma afirmação, mas não com a certeza e a energia dos exemplos expostos por você.
Muito obrigado! 
TT.


----------



## Lusitania

Tombatossals said:


> Só um esclarecimento à resposta do Mangato que acho importante.
> Podemos traduzir "pois não!" como "_¡Cómo no!_" ou "_¡Faltaría más!_" e muitas expressões que exprimem uma ideia afirmativa em resposta a uma petição.
> Exemplo:
> - "Poderia me trazer um copo de água?"
> - "Pois não!"
> Contrariamente "pois é" exprime uma ideia de incerteza. Em espanhol, se não estou errado, significa "_es posible_", "_probablemente_", "_creo que sí_", etc.
> Espero outras propostas!
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 

Olá TT, anda desaparecido, espero que esteja tudo bem por aí.

Nós não usamos muito a expressão "Pois não" isso é mais no Brasil.

Neste caso de "Poderia trazer-me um copo de água?" a resposta mais certa seria "Concerteza" ou "É para já".

"pois" é uma interjeição que podemos usar em vários contextos mas sempre de assentimento: "Pois é, tinhas razão" 

Abraços


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado Lusitania pela sua preocupação, na verdade estou bem, mas há uma semana que não entrava no fórum por causa de um incêndio acontecido no dia 23 do mês transacto na estação central eléctrica que fornece de electricidade às 80000 pessoas que moram no meu bairro e eu estive mais de dois dias sem luz. Agora recebemos a electricidade graças a uns geradores eléctricos que produzem um barulho ensurdecedor as 24 horas do dia. 
Enfim, coisas do terceiro mundo. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## é você o sos vos

Pois (Português) 
Pues (Español) 
"Entonces" ¿dónde quedaria?


----------



## blacky_frei

Eu acho que em espanhol pues e entonces seriam sinonimos, ambos ussam-se para unir frases tipo:
 -Tengo sueño. ¡Pues vete a la cama!
 -Tengo sueño. ¡Entonces vete a la cama!

Em portugues não é igual (acho eu, corrigam-me se estou enganada ). Então  (traducção de entonces) em Portugal ussa-se mais  no sentido porque?
 -Tenho sono. Pois vai para cama!
 -Tenho sono. Então?. Ontem não dormi bem.

Cumps,
blacky


----------



## Outsider

blacky_frei said:


> -Tengo sueño. ¡Pues vete a la cama!
> -Tengo sueño. ¡Entonces vete a la cama!


Pode-se dizer o mesmo em português.

 - Tenho sono. Pois (então) vai para a cama!



blacky_frei said:


> Em portugues não é igual (acho eu, corrigam-me se estou enganada ). Então  (traducção de entonces) em Portugal ussa-se mais  no sentido porque?
> -Tenho sono. Pois vai para cama!
> -Tenho sono. Então?. Ontem não dormi bem.


Hum, não acho que "então" se use no sentido de "porquê".

O que acontece é que, para além dos sentidos que de _pues_ em espanhol, _pois_ também pode ser uma espécie de expletivo de confirmação.

(O Black_frei talvez esteja a pensar no galego, onde não sei se a palavra se usa da mesma maneira...)


----------



## é você o sos vos

Outsider: Muito obrigado pela aclaração


----------



## Sofia_Santos

E como se concorda em espanhol com "Pois", simplesmente?
Exemplo de um diálogo em português:
- Ias por ali que era mais rápido.
- Pois.

É correto traduzir literalmente?
- Ibas por allí que era más rápido.
- Pues.


Obrigada & Saudações


----------



## Odinilson

Lusitania said:


> Olá TT, anda desaparecido, espero que esteja tudo bem por aí.
> 
> Nós não usamos muito a expressão "Pois não" isso é mais no Brasil.
> 
> Neste caso de "Poderia trazer-me um copo de água?" a resposta mais certa seria "Concerteza" ou "É para já".
> 
> "pois" é uma interjeição que podemos usar em vários contextos mas sempre de assentimento: "Pois é, tinhas razão"
> 
> Abraços



"*Concerteza*"?  Minha nossa! Você me parecia ser tão inteligente! Jamais esperaria isso de você... Desculpa pelo desabafo, mas eu pensava que essa locução adverbial era muito trivial, eu pensava mesmo, *com certeza*


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Olá,

Alguém me consegue responder a esta questão, p.f.? 

Como se concorda em espanhol com "Pois", simplesmente?
Exemplo de um diálogo em português:
- Ias por ali que era mais rápido.
- Pois.

É correto traduzir literalmente?
- Ibas por allí que era más rápido.
- Pues.


Obrigada & Saudações


----------



## Maragato76

Olá *Sofia_Santos*,

Na teoria o termo "pues" tem o significado de "sí" (7ª acepción del diccionario Asuri: "Pues" toma carácter de adverbio de afirmación, equivaliendo a SÍ, empleada en este sentido como respuesta. ¿_Conque habló mal de mí_? --PUES.)

Na prática eu pessoalmente perante estas situações para concordar nunca respondi "Pues", senão "Pues sí" o "Tienes razón"; é perfeitamente entendível o "pues" sem mais acréscimos mas soa-me estranho. 

Eu prefiro usar cá "*Haber ido* por allí que era más rápido".


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Obrigada!
Fiquei esclarecida.


----------



## Dymn

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, usa-se muito "pois" com o sentido de "sim", "de facto", "é verdade".





Sofia_Santos said:


> Como se concorda em espanhol com "Pois", simplesmente?
> Exemplo de um diálogo em português:
> - Ias por ali que era mais rápido.
> - Pois.



¿Este "_pois_" sirve para mostrar acuerdo con una frase no interrogativa? Porque de ser así la alternativa que queda más idiomática es _"ya"_, sin lugar a dudas. Yo lo traduciría así:

_- Haber ido por allí que era más rápido
- Ya..._

Como dice Maragato, "pues sí" y "tienes razón" también valdrían en este contexto. En cambio "pues" a secas queda muy cojo, no sé en otros países pero en España simplemente no se usa. En cuanto a "sí" solo, es posible pero no queda muy natural. Recomiendo mucho usar "ya" para ir siguiendo a alguien mientras habla, son de las cosas que te dan puntos de naturalidad al hablar el idioma.

En cuanto al portugués, también hay "_iá_" (normalmente escrito "_ya_" por lo visto), que veo que también se emplea para asentir o dar la razón al interlocutor. No sé si tiene el mismo uso que el "_ya_" español o qué diferencias hay con el "_pois_" (¿que es más informal?). Si alguien me lo pudiese aclarar le estaría agradecido


----------



## pfaa09

Este "pois" é algo muito simples. É um sinal de concordância e, ao mesmo tempo, um reconhecimento ou falha própria.
_Pois... realmente tens razão, não sei como não vi isso antes. _
Este "simples" pois, pode significar tudo isto.


----------



## Dymn

Obrigado pfaa09. Desculpem que ressuscite o thread mas esta minha pergunta não obteve resposta. Acho que é uma gíria de Portugal, mas não sei quando é que se usa.



Dymn said:


> En cuanto al portugués, también hay "_iá_" (normalmente escrito "_ya_" por lo visto), que veo que también se emplea para asentir o dar la razón al interlocutor. No sé si tiene el mismo uso que el "_ya_" español o qué diferencias hay con el "_pois_" (¿que es más informal?). Si alguien me lo pudiese aclarar le estaría agradecido


----------



## gato radioso

Claro! = Concordo contigo (tom neutral)
Pues claro! = Isso é evidente, nem sei por qué é que segues a falar nesse assunto.
Ya...! = Dou-te a razão para não falar mais nisso, embora não acredite muito no que dizes (tem a miúde um uso trocista ou sarcástico).
Anda ya! = É nosso _"No way!"._ Nem acredito no que dizes nem estou disposto a dar-te o que pides, deixa-me em paz, porra! Às vezes pode soar muito rude.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> En cuanto al portugués, también hay "_iá_" (normalmente escrito "_ya_" por lo visto), que veo que también se emplea para asentir o dar la razón al interlocutor. No sé si tiene el mismo uso que el "_ya_" español o qué diferencias hay con el "_pois_" (¿que es más informal?). Si alguien me lo pudiese aclarar le estaría agradecido



Há quem use coloquialmente '_iá/yá_', de facto, sobretudo gente mais jovem do que eu. O sentido e o uso é o mesmo de '_sim_' ou do '_pois_' confirmativo (*), mas a origem não é o espanhol, mas o afrikander. Provavelmente chegou a Portugal com a descolonização, ou trazido por soldados da tropa colonial, ao que parece de Moçambique, território que sofreu uma forte influência sul-africana, quer pela proximidade, quer pelos inúmeros emigrantes moçambicanos que trabalhavam nas minas do Transval. Não me lembro de ter ouvido tal termo antes, mas nos anos 80 já era comum.

(*) '_Pois_' nem sempre significa assentimento, embora costume fazer parte de uma expressão quando não é o caso. '_Pois sim' _usa-se frequentemente para significar incredulidade ou dúvida, _'pois, pois_' descrença, '_pois quê?_' espanto, que um simples '_pois_' também pode traduzir ('_Pois não sabe?!'_)


----------



## Dymn

Obrigado Carfer   



Carfer said:


> '_Pois sim' _usa-se frequentemente para significar incredulidade ou dúvida,


Podia-me dar algum exemplo? Custa-me a ver como pode ser usado porque em espanhol "_pues sí_" é precisamente o contrário, para afirmar algo quando alguém está a contestá-lo.



gato radioso said:


> Ya...! = Dou-te a razão para não falar mais nisso, embora não acredite muito no que dizes (tem a miúde um uso trocista ou sarcástico).


No estoy del todo de acuerdo. Si se dice en plan seco y cortante sí puede tener el matiz sarcástico de "_¡ya, y voy yo y me lo creo!_" pero si no y si es alargando la vocal (como sugieren los puntos suspensivos) suele significar que estás de acuerdo con el interlocutor, sin sarcasmo, sobre todo si es algo negativo.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Podia-me dar algum exemplo? Custa-me a ver como pode ser usado porque em espanhol "_pues sí_" é precisamente o contrário, para afirmar algo quando alguém está a contestá-lo.



_' - Sabes que F... foi acusado de um abuso de confiança na empresa?
- Pois sim, espera que já acredito nisso!' _(sei que F... seria incapaz disso, a acusação é uma falsidade.)

Não é sempre, se bem que seja um uso bastante frequente. Claro que pode ter também o mesmo significado do espanhol e, muitas vezes só o contexto ou a entoação permitirão fazer a diferença, mas, como tantas vezes sucede, o significado literal pode não acompanhar o significado real. Aliás, até dentro da mesma língua a mesma expressão pode ter valores diferentes consoante a variante. Repare no caso do '_pois não_' brasileiro (referido acima) e o '_pois não_' português (confirmativo de uma negação:
'_-Ir hoje à praia não foi grande ideia.
- Pois não.'_)

P.S. Voltando atrás, '_então_' pode efectivamente equivaler a _'porquê_', como dizia e exemplificava a Lusitânia. É mesmo bastante comum.


----------



## gato radioso

Dymn said:


> Obrigado Carfer
> 
> 
> Podia-me dar algum exemplo? Custa-me a ver como pode ser usado porque em espanhol "_pues sí_" é precisamente o contrário, para afirmar algo quando alguém está a contestá-lo.
> 
> 
> No estoy del todo de acuerdo. Si se dice en plan seco y cortante sí puede tener el matiz sarcástico de "_¡ya, y voy yo y me lo creo!_" pero si no y si es alargando la vocal (como sugieren los puntos suspensivos) suele significar que estás de acuerdo con el interlocutor, sin sarcasmo, sobre todo si es algo negativo.


Si, es verdad. La entonación y el contexto en este tipo de expresiones pueden llevar a resultados bien distintos


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> _' - Sabes que F... foi acusado de um abuso de confiança na empresa?
> - Pois sim, espera que já acredito nisso!' _


Por acá podríamos decir:
_- Sí claro, seguro que (me) voy a creer eso._


----------

